# Kyuubi Naruto cell phone theme



## wraithevolution (Jan 18, 2008)

Greetings! I am new to this forum but not to Naruto. I create cell phone themes for Sony Ericsson phones and give them away freely on a few sites. After finding this site, I contacted Wiser Guy here who makes animated gifs on request. Even though I didn't qualify for him to make one for me because I was still new, he did upon my request. So he created the main screen animation for a new theme of mine and I built the rest of the theme. It's only been up a couple days and been downloaded almost 5,000 times already. So here it is, the fourth tail cloak Naruto. And a huge thank you too Wiser Guy my FC's for his help in making the main screen.

Kyuubi Naruto



Main screen animation from Wiser Guy


Animated highlights


Download for K850i - 

Download for W850-W830-W580-K800-K810-K790-S500


----------



## No Shit (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool shit. =P Never thought if the idea.


----------



## wraithevolution (Jan 18, 2008)

No Shit said:


> Cool shit. =P Never thought if the idea.



Thank you! I have a few other Naruto type themes already made before, their in my cell phone gallery on the same site.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, cool stuff  They can't be used in a W200i??? XDD


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 18, 2008)

thats awsome i want that on my phone lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice idea! I think this has some potential  I would even use it on my phone, with the great clips and very cool background pics.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 18, 2008)

nice i would so get them if i could


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2008)

You'd need like a cord of something to transfer it right?

T-Mobile probably doesn't even allow it. 
What cell-phone service do you use?


----------



## Taizku (Jan 18, 2008)

Dang! That's awesome..thanks!


----------



## wraithevolution (Jan 18, 2008)

@ Luffy-Kaizokuou; Thanks! If you have a newer SE phone, you should be good.

@ FoxSpirit; Thank you! Each theme I make goes through alot of changes after I test it on my phone. Gotta make sure it all works together. Naruto themes are tough cause there's so much good stuff that can go into them!

@ Kenshin Himura; Thank you! You should get a new phone just so you can have the theme! J/K!

@ Chee; Do you have a Sony Ericsson phone? If so, most of them have memory cards and you can load it straight onto there into the theme folder. If not, you can use a cable to transfer it. SE themes don't need installation, the theme file just needs to be present on the phone or card memory. I have AT&T but the carrier shouldn't make a difference. 

@ Taizku; Thank you and your very welcome!!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 19, 2008)

wat awesome idea. looks sweet


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Jan 19, 2008)

Suggest optimising palette and changing dithering method...tough great work  (I know how much time it takes, I've also SE _O_)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 19, 2008)

You don't have a download for a Z550a? Aw man, those are awesome, but too bad I can't use 'em.


----------



## Gaara es teh Kazekage (Jan 20, 2008)

cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Denji (Jan 20, 2008)

Man, those look awesome! I'll see if I can use them! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## wraithevolution (Jan 21, 2008)

@cursedmarkpedro; Thanks very much, hopefully you could use it!

@ SamiWiecieKto; Yeah, they don't always come out perfect, it's hard to always have visibility and the graphics you want. But it still works!!

@ Denji; Hopefully you can use them. I do conversion request on some themes as long as their somewhat popular with everyone and it's do-able. I don't think I could convert the main gif as it was made for me. I could resize it myself but I would lose quality. You can always look into my gallery casue I make themes for a few different models.  

@ Blaziken; This one wouldn't fit you phone, too large. I do however make themes for your resolution, 176x220. I just recently made a new Gaara theme since my gf loves him and it should fit your phone. Check it out if you like.


----------



## wraithevolution (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple themes I made a while ago, this is the Nine Tailed Fox



Main screen animation


----------



## wraithevolution (Jan 21, 2008)

And this is Gaara Kazekage with animated hand sign highlights.



Highlights


----------

